# Moebius Wolf Man



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Any word on a Moebius Wolf Man? I would love a Chaney 1941,Jeff Yeager sculpted,Wolf Man!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

no... if there were news you would probably hear about it first on their Facebook page, too.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I recall reading on the FB page don't expect any monster kits in the near future. My guess is the Moebius figure kit scene will be all about the 60's Batman series throughout '14. He did mention The Phantom of the Opera would likely be considered before the Wolfman but there's no plans on the table.

As a suggestion you may want to post questions like these on the Wish-list thread sticky at the top going forward.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

While not a Wolfman kit at last year's Wonderfest Moebius did announce that a *Curse Of The Werewolf* kit would be in the works at some point in the future. I think Jimmy is right that the Batman kits will be front and center for a while though.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

oliver said:


> Any word on a Moebius Wolf Man? I would love a Chaney 1941,Jeff Yeager sculpted,Wolf Man!!!


You could always go the resin route.
Yagher's '41 Wolf Man is available from Resin Crypt.
Or in styrene you could pick up the Polar Lights Wolf Man that Randy Bowen sculpted.
There are still plenty of them for sale on-line.

Derek


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> I recall reading on the FB page don't expect any monster kits in the near future.


Oh man, this is very sad news. Seriously. I mainly build styrene monsters. Excuse me while I go cry like a baby……….whaaaaaaaaa, whaaaaaa………..*sniff, sniff*


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I was hoping they would continue the 'Monster Couples' kits with the Wolfman, Mummy and so on.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree with Bobby and Mitchell, I build only monsters as do my boys. I hope they continue with the kits like that. We were excited about the Curse of the Werewolf and hope that it gets produced sooner than later. 

Rob


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> I was hoping they would continue the 'Monster Couples' kits with the Wolfman, Mummy and so on.


The classic still of the Wolfman grasping Gwen would be fantastic


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> The classic still of the Wolfman grasping Gwen would be fantastic


Yes. Unfortunately, the pose in the posted photo looks too much like the pose already used in the DRACULA model kit. perhaps a variation?











- GJS


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

No more couples please. I still wish for the extra arms for the Creature model!!!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Agree no more couples. Would have bought the creature alone.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its moot since they arent doing one or at least not anytime soon


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's the pose I'd like to see.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

nautilusnut said:


> Here's the pose I'd like to see.


Now that you mention it, that _would_ be a great pose for a kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

This "pose" was done magnificently by Killer Kits out of the UK. Here's the one I built.
You styrene guys may not like it because it was produced in resin. And being 1/6 scale, it's a "monster(size)" of a kit!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful build rhino but as far as werewolf kits go I'd prefer to see a kit of An American Werewolf in London or Silver Bullet. I find the werewolves in old werewolf flicks (like Curse of the Werewolf) look a bit silly.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Of course since this thread was about The WOLF MAN... 

Screamin did a nice modern werewolf. Of course he was vinyl but a very nice, BIG kit.


----------

